# Working on some coyotes



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have just got into coyote hunting i am doing it just to set the population back since i saw 8 in one afternoon last spring turkey hunting and 5 another afternoon!! I just want to get a few but cant get anything out of calls!! what would be the best way to trap them!! either snares or leg hold!! I heard they are pretty easy to trap using snares but dont know how to do it? any advice would help!!


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

If you will go back in the forum posts and read all them you can, you will find all kinds of info you need to be successful. I caught my first (but not my last) this week. It was almost entirely due to the guys mentoring me on this forum. Don't stop with just a couple. Sounds like they are as thick in your neck of the woods as mine. You will never catch them all. Just catch as many as you can. I prefer more Turkeys than Coyotes. Good Luck!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

me and snares dont get along to well for coyotes if 330s on dry land are legal in your state and theres no pets around i will show you how to catch coyotes and alot of them most people think its next to impossible but it works good for me


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

how do u catch them with 330s i tried it last summer. we had one crossing by our pond in front of the house almost every morning i put some meat on a 330 conibear and nothing touched it!!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Forget about using 330s for coyotes,if you do catch one it would be a a ccident, Snares are the only way to go. I tested the first 330s for the for The Federal fish And Wildlife over fifty years ago, and have been snaring a lot longer than that.Get a good snaring video from a trappers supply catalog and it will save you years of trying to learn the hard way. 
Another reason to be careful with 330s is that they are extremely dangerous in the hands of a novice.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ive used 330s for beavers that started daming up the stream where we hunt!! I would have liked to let them go we had about 20 wood ducks coming into their pond they built and season was only about a month away but the landowner wanted them gone--- bummer! but i have experience with them learned the correct way to safely set them in college at murray state im a wildlife biology major!! But im having coyote troubles and my e caller just isnt doing the trick!! also i saw all these coyotes last spring is i possible they moved out!! we had a snow a few weeks ago and saw tones of tracks but cant get any response to a call!!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Can you legally set 330's on land in KY?????

Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Might want to read your States Regulations, especially after publically admitting you don't know them......... :roll:

"The following equipment is permitted for dry-land sets: Deadfalls, wire cages or box traps, foothold traps with a maximum inside jaw spread of six (6) inches measured perpendicular to the hinges, Conibear or body-gripping traps with a (READ HERE) >>>>> maximum inside jaw spread of seven and one-half (7.5) inches measured parallel with the trigger, and non-locking snares."

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i am not going to talk down no one elses ways of trapping they use what works for them and i use what works for me. why fix somthing that isnt broke is what i always say when people ask me why i dont do somthing the way everyone else does


----------

